# Usage monitoring in TP LINK W8968



## fz8975 (Mar 9, 2014)

We are using a shared BSNL Broadband connection. We want to monitor usage from every device(i.e. amount of data used) 
What can be done ?

- - - Updated - - -

? ? ? ? ? ? ? ??? ??


----------



## roady (Mar 9, 2014)

You can use DD-WRT software if that's supported for your router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 9, 2014)

w8968 is not a router but modem+router so no dd-wrt support.

install some bandwidth monitoring software like networx on each device.


----------



## fz8975 (Mar 10, 2014)

There are mobiles too.. networx wont work...
Is there any way that I can install some software on Rasberry PI and connect it to router permanently that will monitor the usage.
Or is there any Firmware for this router that can support this type of facility ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2014)

if you just want total data coming & going through w8968 irrespective of no. of devices then networx using SNMP feature can do it but there is no way to individually track data usage of each device from a single point in your setup.


----------

